# Shrimp?



## floridabird (Sep 22, 2012)

Just curious if when feeding shrimp, I feed the shell and everything?


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

This is one thing i've been wondering about for the longest time- can you even feed shrimp, is it healthy for them? Same thing with crab or lobster. One of my dogs doesn't even like shrimp.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I work in a Fish market..You can feed shrimp/crab/lobster, tho I don't think there is much benefit from it.

One thing, the shrimp shells,,You could probably feed the shell, HOWEVER< I would remove the tail ,,I get stabbed by those tails constantly , they hurt like heck, I end up having to put a drawing salve on the spot, because it's like they 'sting' you..

What one can do is, boil up shrimp with the shells on, (same with lobster/crab) keep the liquid..makes a great stock.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Shrimp Heads*



JakodaCD OA said:


> I work in a Fish market..You can feed shrimp/crab/lobster, tho I don't think there is much benefit from it.
> 
> One thing, the shrimp shells,,You could probably feed the shell, HOWEVER< I would remove the tail ,,I get stabbed by those tails constantly , they hurt like heck, I end up having to put a drawing salve on the spot, because it's like they 'sting' you..
> 
> What one can do is, boil up shrimp with the shells on, (same with lobster/crab) keep the liquid..makes a great stock.


I don't work in a fish market but I fish here on the Texas Gulf Coast relentlessly. Using bait shrimp is part of the game.

I've seen lots of fishermen with their dogs feed the dog bait and table shrimp. The dogs seem to love it no matter the breed. But most fishermen feed them fresh and not sun-baked and stinky shrimp, although I've seen my GSDs eat dead stinky shrimp and all other sorts of dead fish that might float in with the tide to the beach.

For me, the head and its horn is the problem I'd worry about if I fed shrimp to the dog rather than the tail.

But, again, I'm not fish monger and I defer to the fellow who is. But I'd certainly pinch off the head before I fed it to a dog. That horn can easily penetrate an unprotected hand (you should seen the many scars on my hands from fishing those shrimp as bait).

LF


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LF, we get our shrimp from the gulf, it's the best around (no farmed stuff for us!)


----------

